# Severe Cravings



## Xtina88 (Oct 5, 2009)

So it's my one day a week off from work (I go to work at 3:00am Tuesday through Sunday) and instead of sleeping in, what am I doing at 6:00am this morning? I'm at the grocery store getting stuff to make cheeseburgers and fries. Yep, that's right - I woke up with a craving so bad I was literally about to cry if I didn't have it... and no, I'm not pregnant lol. Anyway, by 7:30am I'd had my cheeseburger breakfast and now there's a huge mess in my kitchen to clean up from cooking in a half-conscious state. So, anyone else get uncontrollable cravings like me? One of my friends calls it getting hangry (hungry+angry).


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Mine is always for sweets! You should have gone to McDonalds and saved yourself from a messy kitchen......lol


----------



## Xtina88 (Oct 5, 2009)

Kathie said:


> Mine is always for sweets! You should have gone to McDonalds and saved yourself from a messy kitchen......lol


Oh, I'm a pastry chef so I NEVER crave sweets anymore - side affect of literally inhaling sugar and cocoa powder all day I suppose. Do the McDonald's in your area serve burgers that early? Mine don't start serving lunch food until after breakfast (10:30am).


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Actually, I never go to McDonalds so I really don't know. I just assumed you could get a burger any time at a burger place......lol

If I was a pastry chef I would be as big as a barn because I have no self-control when it comes to the goodies! What a great job!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I would have gone to Steak and Shake, they're open 24 hours! Guess how I know that?

I've gone to the store at night for candy before so I totally understand!!!

Pastry chef? Want to come live with me??? LOL Where do you live?


----------



## Xtina88 (Oct 5, 2009)

Scooter's Family said:


> I would have gone to Steak and Shake, they're open 24 hours! Guess how I know that?
> 
> I've gone to the store at night for candy before so I totally understand!!!
> 
> Pastry chef? Want to come live with me??? LOL Where do you live?


I'll trade you some cupcakes for your Havababy :evil: Just kidding... I have actually thought about getting into home-baked dog treats though, maybe I can test them on you guys lol. I live in Austin, TX and there are actually no Steak and Shakes here  There's Whataburger and Jack-in-the-Box but... you know *blah*

Kathie - you'd think you'd want to eat everything in sight, but honestly after being engrossed in sugary sweets all day you get a strong taste for more savory items. However, everyone has their weakness - and mine is croissants.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I love croissants, with honey. I know what you mean about the food though, my brother-in-law is a chef and he eats PB&J at home. The last thing he usually wants to do is cook.

No trade!!! LOL I make dog treats, you can find great recipes online.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Reading this post made me hungry. 
I love black beans and rice with cuban toast-that with a cafe con leche is what I have been wanting lately. Now I want some and it's just not going to happen. Darn.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Me too Beth! Some great places in Tampa for Cuban food, Ybor City is good!


----------

